# Trip Question...AJs and Blackfin



## 2ndratecaller (Nov 8, 2011)

A buddy and I are trying to plan a decent sized trip over Easter weekend. We would like to do an overnight bluewater trip but the fuel capacity in his boat simply won't allow it. Can anyone give me some info on some of the closer rigs where we could still get into some bigger AJs and maybe some blackfin. I have heard ramblings on here about all the big ones of course (petronius, ram, beer can, marlin) but have also heard a few mentions of 252, and 255. Would anyone be willing to give me some info on this subject. I am a complete bluewater novice and he has fished on the east coast his entire life. Just have done a ton of research over the past few days, and either im not doing it right or i just cant find what im looking for. if you dont want the info here for everyone to see please feel free to PM me. thanks guys


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

The 255 is 60 natical miles south of orange beach it is loaded with big Ajs and it also has blackfin tuna but of u go that far u might as well go to Petronius


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

AJ (good ones) can be caught at most any large structure where the water is over 200'. That includes the Marathon Reef, 252's as well as other rigs North of 252's. Once you get over the edge/shelf drop off, you won't find AJs as a rule, but you will find tuna. Tuna will sometimes be at 252s and the shallower rigs, but not consistently. Petronis is an easy run from 252 and is easy to see. 

If you want AJs only you won't need to go that far, if you blackfin, hit 252s/twin spans and then run to Petronis and jig for blackfin. 

Choose you weather window and calculate your fuel carefully. On weekends there will be lots of other boats, during the week you might be the only one.

Good luck


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Petronius was loaded with small yellowfin and blackfin Sunday and Monday. Plenty of AJs at the 255 but more sharks than I have seen in a long time. I would hit the Marathon Jacket, Marathon Reef and Unocal 254 for AJs.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

What size were the yellow fin tuna were they legal size


----------

